# [risolto] - Problemi con emerge --sync

## duffimc

Salve a tutti..

Come da oggetto, non riesco ad effettuare il sync..

La situazione è questa:

Router dlink dsl-524T

Portatile e pc collegati al router.

Ora dal pc non riesco ad effettuare il sync mi dice:

```

emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://1.0.0.0/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 1.0.0.0: Connection timed out (110)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

```

Il server è : SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Dal portatile invece sono riuscito ad effettuare il sync (con lo stesso server) solo che non mi scarica i pacchetti da aggiornare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

La navigazione pero funziona bene...

Da cosa puo dipendere???

Qualche impostazione del router??Posso darvi altre informazioni???

Grazie

duffimc

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Ora dal pc non riesco ad effettuare il sync mi dice:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

L'output di emerge e la variabile SYNC non coincidono, la variabile l'hai presa da "emerge --info"? Se dovesse essere così credo che ci siano dei problemi con la risoluzione dei nomi, perchè da me "rsync.gentoo.org" ha IP "129.79.6.73", non 1.0.0.0.

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'output di emerge e la variabile SYNC non coincidono, la variabile l'hai presa da "emerge --info"? Se dovesse essere così credo che ci siano dei problemi con la risoluzione dei nomi, perchè da me "rsync.gentoo.org" ha IP "129.79.6.73", non 1.0.0.0.

 

si emerge --info mi riporta:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se dovesse essere così credo che ci siano dei problemi con la risoluzione dei nomi, perchè da me "rsync.gentoo.org" ha IP "129.79.6.73", non 1.0.0.0.

 

Quindi cosa posso fare???

Grazie 1000

duffimc

----------

## Kernel78

Per curiosità posta l'output di

```
ping -c1 rsync.gentoo.org
```

 e di 

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

Grazie.

----------

## duffimc

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Per curiosità posta l'output di
> 
> ```
> ping -c1 rsync.gentoo.org
> ```
> ...

 

```
 ping -c1 rsync.gentoo.org

PING rsync.gentoo.org (64.127.121.98 ) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from rsync.gentoo.org (64.127.121.98 ): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=194 ms

--- rsync.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 194.629/194.629/194.629/0.000 ms

```

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  e di 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

grazie a te  :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ....dopo aver postato i comandi di prima ho riprovato a fare il sync (sul pc) ed il tutto sembra funzionare....

MAH?????.....  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ....

Sempre le cose piu strane.....

Vi faccio sapere..

grazie ancora...

----------

## Kernel78

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> ...   ....dopo aver postato i comandi di prima ho riprovato a fare il sync (sul pc) ed il tutto sembra funzionare....
> 
> MAH?????.....   ....
> 
> Sempre le cose piu strane.....
> ...

 

Figurati, fosse così facile risolvere tutti i problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Figurati, fosse così facile risolvere tutti i problemi 

 

Ed infatti il problema c'è ancora...

Il sync è andato a buon fine...ma quando vado a fare

```
emerge -uDf --newuse world
```

non riesce a scaricare i pacchetti e mi dice:

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 39) sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz'

--17:53:00--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz'

Risoluzione di distro.ibiblio.org in corso... 1.0.0.0

Connessione a distro.ibiblio.org|1.0.0.0:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.

--17:54:02--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz

  (tentativo: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz'

Connessione a distro.ibiblio.org|1.0.0.0:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.

--17:55:04--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz

  (tentativo: 3) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz'

Connessione a distro.ibiblio.org|1.0.0.0:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.

--17:56:07--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz

  (tentativo: 4) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/autoconf-2.61.tar.gz'

Connessione a distro.ibiblio.org|1.0.0.0:80... fallito: Timeout della connessione.

Altro tentativo in corso.

......

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Prova con questi DNS:

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

```

----------

## Scen

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

Immagino che quell'indirizzo sia quello del router, che nel tuo caso dovrebbe funzionare anche da resolver DNS.

Prova a configurare i DNS mettendo quelli del tuo provider (o quelli che vuoi tu, comunque dei DNS PUBBLICI), e vedi se si ripresenta il problema.

Siccome la configurazione IP te la becchi tramite DHCP, devi smanettare sulle impostazioni di dhcpcd dicendogli di ignorare i dns che ti passa il dhcp server, ma di impostare quelli che gli dici tu.

----------

## GiRa

Secondo me usi Alice...

In ogni caso puoi dire al router quali DNS passare ai client DHCP.

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Prova con questi DNS:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 208.67.222.222
> 
> ...

 

in che modo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Secondo me usi Alice...
> 
> In ogni caso puoi dire al router quali DNS passare ai client DHCP.

 

No sono con libero adsl...

----------

## noice

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Siccome la configurazione IP te la becchi tramite DHCP, devi smanettare sulle impostazioni di dhcpcd dicendogli di ignorare i dns che ti passa il dhcp server, ma di impostare quelli che gli dici tu.

 

questo link forse ti è utile per fare cio'   :Wink: 

edit: troverai anche come settare i DNS

edit2: forse era meglio alice  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Prova con questi DNS:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 208.67.222.222
> 
> ...

 

Non hai notato che la sintassi del codice che ti ho postato è molto simile a quella che avevi in /etc/resolv.conf?  :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*    *Luca89 wrote:*   Prova con questi DNS:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 208.67.222.222
> 
> ...

 

beh si l'avevo notato e modificato solo che avevo riavviato net.eth0 ed in resolv.conf avevo lo stesso output di prima inserendolo senza riavviare eth0 tutto ha iniziato a funzionare..solo che andesso dovrei farlo ogni volta che accendo il pc giusto??

 *nice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo link forse ti è utile per fare cio' 
> 
> edit: troverai anche come settare i DNS 
> ...

 

c'ho provato ma il file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf non c'è ho provato a crearlo copiamdo il contenuto che c'è in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf.sample e modificando la riga prepend...ma nada....

Thanks...

----------

## lucapost

per settare i dns al boot per l'interfaccia eth0 puoi aggiungere queste righe a /etc/conf.d/net:

```
dns_servers_eth0=("212.48.4.15" "62.211.69.150" "140.105.134.1")
```

Naturalmente sostituisci i tuoi dns, inoltre aggiungi net.eth0 al runlevel di default.

Trovi maggiori informazioni in /etc/conf.d/net.example.

Se cerchi bene, mi sembra che ci sia anche un'opzione che fa in modo che il server dhcp ti assegni solo l'ip e non il server dns.

Si puÃ² settare tutto in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> beh si l'avevo notato e modificato solo che avevo riavviato net.eth0 ed in resolv.conf avevo lo stesso output di prima inserendolo senza riavviare eth0 tutto ha iniziato a funzionare..solo che andesso dovrei farlo ogni volta che accendo il pc giusto??

 

No, basta che usi in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
dhcp_eth0=( " ... nodns ..." )
```

Ovvero disattivi la ricezione dei dns (al posto dei puntini metti le altre opzioni che hai già).

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, basta che usi in /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Io in /etc/conf.d/net ho questo:

```
config_eth0("dhcp")
```

e basta....  :Rolling Eyes: 

devo cambiare???

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Io in /etc/conf.d/net ho questo:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0("dhcp")
> ```
> ...

 

Metti allora pure:

```
dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )
```

----------

## duffimc

Grazie infinite...ora va tutto alla grande...

 :Laughing: 

Thanks....

duffimc...

----------

## GiRa

Secondo me era meglio impostare i DNS sul router.

----------

## Luca89

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Secondo me era meglio impostare i DNS sul router.

 

Già, ma non rientra più nella giurisdizione di questo forum il problema.

----------

